# I'm Sure Someone Has Seen This, But Blimey!



## Delroyb (Jul 17, 2013)

I hope this doesn't break forum rules as it is an Ebay link, but rest assured I am not selling it, if I was I would be a very happy man!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/President-FRANKLIN-DELANO-ROOSEVELTs-Personal-18K-Gold-Repeater-Pocket-Watch-/281119447763?pt=Pocket_Watches&hash=item4174065ad3

Real? I'm guessing it must be!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Interesting :yes:

But why sell on the bay? Surely it would be better sold by a reputable auction house? (not that I

Am suggesting anything derogatory about the reputation of fleabay mind  )


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice but unfortunately the $20 postage is a deal breaker for me


----------



## Delroyb (Jul 17, 2013)

It does seem odd, but then there are a lot of bog ticket items on the bay. However; I am sure a proper auction house would cut a deal on the sellers premium, whereas I'm sure Ebay would never be so decent!


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Mutley said:


> Nice but unfortunately the $20 postage is a deal breaker for me


I'll collect it for you if you pay my fares! :yes:

Mike


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Mutley said:


> Nice but unfortunately the $20 postage is a deal breaker for me


I was thinking the same. Surely the seller wouldn't send a watch worth nearly a million quid through the post?


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Davey P said:


> Mutley said:
> 
> 
> > Nice but unfortunately the $20 postage is a deal breaker for me
> ...


I was thinking would you spend a million quid on PayPal then wait a week or two on the post from across the pond!


----------



## Stuno1 (Jul 31, 2013)

Wow that's expensive!!

I thought collectors items like that would be sold in specific specialist auctions. Everyone seems to like evil bay.


----------



## sharpie87 (Aug 5, 2013)

that's a bit cheeky charging the $20 postage on top of the $1.45m


----------



## Jeremy Fisher (Jan 28, 2012)

Price seems about right, but their choice of using eBay seems a bit suspicious.


----------



## lenny2007 (Aug 5, 2013)

Wow if this is the real deal!


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Hard to believe that anyone would pay that much without seeing it and having the prevenance verified. If I was spending that much i would be collecting it rather than using a basic UPS service - the $20.00 would hardly include insurance for something that valuable.

You would get a whole 3 days after receipt to have it checked out and return for a refund!


----------



## maverick343432 (Aug 8, 2013)

Very odd it's popped up on Ebay. The paypal fee's aren't going to be light


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Wonder if there's any FDR's DNA on it still? Might be worth having a lab look at it.......just a daft thought. :frusty:

Mike


----------



## hdm (Mar 28, 2012)

smacks of ebay PR to me ... i assume a deal was cut to get that item on the bay


----------



## flipperfin (Aug 20, 2013)

Wow did not see that coming  If thats real its amazing


----------



## glyndwr (Jun 25, 2013)

About a genuine as Jordan's cleavage.


----------

